# Our newest addition, jd60



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

Here is grandpa next to his newly aquired 60, it looks a lot better than my 70, I'm gettin jelous. He'll be 75 on Thursday!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Kind of pic should be frame to cherish in years to come.
Both look in great shape for there age 
Wishing your Grandpa many..many more trips around the sun.


----------



## ben70b (Aug 29, 2012)

That's what I was thinking, I'm gonna get that pic framed and give it to him for his birthday. We're going to pic it up today. I'll have more pics. I'm tryin to work a deal today that would land me a 48 Plymouth, pretty wound up about that too


----------

